# DVC TPU Range 22 -36



## 6scoops (Jul 8, 2011)

DVC TPU Range 22 - 36
22 studio
32 1 bedroom
36 2 bedroom

Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa (#DV06)
1960 Broadway
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
USA
www.dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/index

Available Unit Size
Studio
1 Bedroom
2 Bedroom
Check-In Date Range
11-Sep-2011 - 13-Jan-2012
Exchange Trading Power Range
22 - 36


[Exchange Units Available] [Extra Vacations Units Not Available] [Last Call Units Not Available]
__________________


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome change, if that's the case!  I think that's much closer to a fair value now.

Of course I preferred 2BR DVC units at 25 (and even less before November 2010), rather than 32 (last week) or 36 (now), but hopefully 2BR units be even easier to pick up now that there's a price difference between the different sizes.


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 8, 2011)

Wonder if they give back the difference in points to someone who booked a studio at 32 this week?


----------



## prickler (Jul 8, 2011)

These seem like fair values across the different sizes. I hope this opens up a few more 2 bedroom units in the long run.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 8, 2011)

Now that's more like it.  :whoopie:


----------



## bnoble (Jul 8, 2011)

A step in the right direction, for sure.



> Wonder if they give back the difference in points to someone who booked a studio at 32 this week?


Of course not, just as they don't retroactively charge more to the folks who booked 1-2BRs at 25 last week.  But, a savvy TUGger who still has plenty of time might place an ongoing search with a 22+ deposit line, cancel the 32-point exchange, and hope to catch it.


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 8, 2011)

JPrisco said:


> Wonder if they give back the difference in points to someone who booked a studio at 32 this week?



If you call and ask to rebook using different deposit, it will most likely come up with the new tpu.  Or just ask, they might.  I booked something for xmas week at 32 (before the increase), and asked to use a different new but expiring deposit and a supervisor said yes.  When I re-booked it was only 25 tpu.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 8, 2011)

> Or just ask, they might. I booked something for xmas week at 32 (before the increase), and asked to use a different new but expiring deposit and a supervisor said yes. When I re-booked it was only 25 tpu.


That was probably just natural fluctuation.  Even holiday weeks seem to decrease in required trade power as they draw near, and right now Christmas '11 is only in the 18-25 range elsewhere in Orlando.


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 8, 2011)

6scoops said:


> If you call and ask to rebook using different deposit, it will most likely come up with the new tpu.  Or just ask, they might.  I booked something for xmas week at 32 (before the increase), and asked to use a different new but expiring deposit and a supervisor said yes.  When I re-booked it was only 25 tpu.



Thanks for the info.  
I did not get a studio at 32 - got a BWV 1BR for Feb 2012 at 25 TPU last month - just wondered how RCI might handle something of this nature.


----------



## thebreards (Jul 8, 2011)

*3 bedroom?*

anyone know how many TPU a 3 bedroom will be?  I currently have an ongoing search against a TPU value of 38.  I am thinking this may not be enough and I will need to change it to one with a higher value.  It is my understanding that if the TPU isn't high enough and the room becomes available it won't hold it because it isn't enough points and therefore isn't a match.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 8, 2011)

Your understanding is correct---you won't match if you don't have sufficient trade power.  

No one knows what the 3BRs will come in at, though, so your guess is as good as anyone else's.  What's more, if you *really* need a 3BR, I would recommend broadening your search to include other resorts that deposit them more frequently.  3BRs at Disney are very rare---as in I can probably count on one hand the ones I've seen in Weeks.


----------



## thebreards (Jul 8, 2011)

*DVC*

I know the 3 bedrooms are very rare, but I am being optimistic- at least for now.  However if we aren't able to get one we are going to  have to use another week and book a 2 bedroom and a 1 bedroom to accomadate everyone.  

Unfortunatly staying off of the grounds is not an option for us.  We are traveling with extended family ranging in ages from 2 - 83.  I am not sure the elderly in the group will be able to stay all day with us and therefore need the buses in case they need to go back to the room earlier than the rest of the party.  And I may need to take the toddler back to the room for a nap mid day if she doesn't co-operate.

I just called RCI to see if they were able to determine the TPU of a 3 bedroom and they were not.  However the guy did say that the 2 bedrooms ranges anywere from 32-34 so he thinks an ongoing search against a TPU of 38 would be enough.  Not sure where they get that from because I am seeing a 2 bedroom only at 36.  I also asked if a platinum membership would help my cause and bump me up in line and was told flat out no.  If a 3 does become available they would upgrade me an no additional TPU but we wouldn't know that until a week or two before the trip.


----------



## poleary2000 (Jul 8, 2011)

The point changes make sense based on the demand.  It's always nice to get more with less, however with the changes being what they are - hopefully I can snag what I want (2 BR) more often.


----------



## thebreards (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree.  I am more than willing to shell out a few more TPU to get the bigger rooms.  I hated how some were just booking them because they were the same value as the smaller rooms; it made it really difficult for us with large parties who actually needs the space.


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 8, 2011)

thebreards said:


> I also asked if a platinum membership would help my cause and bump me up in line and was told flat out no.  If a 3 does become available they would upgrade me an no additional TPU but we wouldn't know that until a week or two before the trip.



I also asked a RCI rep if Platinum membership would get me a bump to a larger unit within 2 weeks of reservation:  And the answer I got was:

"No, platinum membership does nothing for DVC reservations."  

Funny two reps two different answers.


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 8, 2011)

bnoble said:


> That was probably just natural fluctuation.  Even holiday weeks seem to decrease in required trade power as they draw near, and right now Christmas '11 is only in the 18-25 range elsewhere in Orlando.



Yes, I know it was a fluke and perfect timing, a happy accident!!  One Bedroom Sav view, Dec 25 -Jan 1, for 25 TPU.  That would of been 320 DVC points.  or  a $6,500.00 reservation.  I love a good deal!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 8, 2011)

As Brian said, I have only seen about four or five 3 bedrooms altogether, since DVC started with RCI, and almost all of those were in the beginning, and two were in RCI Points.  

The chances of getting one are practically zero.  I wouldn't let a lot of 2 and 1 bedrooms go by the wayside, hoping for that 3 bedroom.  If the 2 beds are 36 (that is what they were today, not 34), then the 3 bedroom will be at least 40.  I believe this because the 1 beds are 32.  So 32, 36, and 40 levels make more sense.  You are already aiming too low to get the 3 bedroom. 

I personally have constant ongoing searches for fall, winter and late spring.  These searches are going pretty much all the time, and I have 2 bedrooms as my minimum size.  I have not matched with a single 3 bedroom in all of my searches.  All of my ongoing searches are with 42 points and up to 100 points.  I have a lot of points.  

Do not get your hopes up for a 3 bed, and be willing to take a 2 bedroom as soon as you can get one.  If a 3 bedroom appears first, great.  If it doesn't happen for you, take the 2 bedroom and don't risk it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 8, 2011)

6scoops said:


> I also asked a RCI rep if Platinum membership would get me a bump to a larger unit within 2 weeks of reservation: And the answer I got was:
> 
> "No, platinum membership does nothing for DVC reservations."
> 
> Funny two reps two different answers.


The odds of a 3BR becoming available 2 weeks before your reservation is close enough to 0% that I wouldn't even think about it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 9, 2011)

Next to our next Disney reservations, we have the P for Platinum upgrade next to the confirmation.  I don't think Disney is exempt from the upgrade, but I have heard of no complimentary Platinum upgrades for anyone.  I think it's a fantasy.  RCI will not follow through with the promise.   

I love II's Platinum membership.


----------



## poleary2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

With the updated TPUs, it seems like the 2 BRs are sticking around in RCI much longer so far.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 9, 2011)

FWIW, I think the Platinum upgrades will be rare almost anywhere, not just DVC. Large units are seldom available last-minute. Besides, it's not really much of a perk. For just a few TPU more (with most resorts), you can usually just book the larger unit up front and not have to wonder whether you'll get an upgrade or not.

Regarding the changed availability with the varied TPU ranges...  I do like seeing the much larger availability of 2BR units! Current Orlando DVC inventory: 20 2BR, 41 1BR and only 12 Studios. If that trend continues, I think we may see the Studio TPUs adjusted up and possibly the 1BR TPUs adjusted down a bit.

Another factor with the increased TPU floors is that RCI Points is now the cheapest way to get some off-season DVC properties. Flexibility is a good thing.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 9, 2011)

> is that RCI Points is now the cheapest way to get some off-season DVC properties.


The fixed mini-system grids have become more favorable as well.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 9, 2011)

I was just thinking about the Grand Villas, and if I could get one at the time the kids were going with us, I would be willing to pay 60 points for it.  It would have to be the perfect dates, and the kids would have to go...

The Grand Villas are more like a home than a condo.  The Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve townhouses might be close to that size, but not much else near Disney is so large, and 2 stories on the interior.  I loved the Saratoga Springs model we saw.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 9, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> FWIW, I think the Platinum upgrades will be rare almost anywhere.  Large units are seldom available last-minute.  Besides, it's not really much of a perk.  For just a few TPU more (with most resorts), you can usually book the larger unit up front.
> 
> I do like seeing the much larger availability of 2BR units!  Current Orlando DVC inventory: 20 2BR, 41 1BR and only 12 Studios.  If that trend continues, I think we may see the Studio TPUs adjusted up and possibly the 1BR TPUs adjusted down a bit.
> 
> Another factor with the increased TPU floors is that RCI Points is now the cheapest way to get some off-season DVC properties.  Flexibility is a good thing.



Michael - Are you saying that you are seeing more DVC inventory with your platinum membership than with a regular membership?

elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 9, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Michael - Are you saying that you are seeing more DVC inventory with your platinum membership than with a regular membership?
> 
> elaine



No more DVC with Platinum.  I have Platinum, and I don't see more than anyone else.  I don't think.


----------



## Patriot's Place Mom (Jul 9, 2011)

Arggggg!  Just what I was afraid of when I saw the 32 TPU for everything DVC last week.  2 bedrooms where within my TPU reach last week but are out of reach (by 3 points) this week.  Now I need to change my ongoing search to a 1 bedroom and can't invite the extended family.  Oh well....the family didn't know about the potential June 2012 trip so what they don't know won't hurt them.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 9, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Michael - Are you saying that you are seeing more DVC inventory with your platinum membership than with a regular membership?


No, no, no.  Sorry, responding to two separate posts on different topics.  I'll update the post so nobody makes the connection that isn't meant to be there.


----------



## thebreards (Jul 11, 2011)

*Platinum Membership*

Michael & Rick& Cindy,

As platinum members with RCI do you guys think the benefits are worth it?  We only have one week, but it is very high TPU because it is in Destin over 4th of July so I can get around 3 weeks out of it- except for this year since we are using the majority of our points to take the entire family to Disney.  Just wondering if it is something to consider or not.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 11, 2011)

For you, probably not.

Some of the benefits that would make it worthwhile to some people:

1) Rebates on Combine Fees, Extra Vacations and Guest Certificates.  If you do two or more per year, the rebates will cover most or all of your Platinum fees.

2) Priority Access availability.  If you would like to exchange into the dozen or so Hyatt hotels (see the list in the Sightings forum) or Affinia in NYC (about half the points of Manhattan Club), these are only available to Platinum members.  Other than those properties, there's nothing notable.

3) Upgrades.  Probably not going to happen for most people, but if you typically book Studios in lower end timeshares, you might score an upgrade once in a while.  For just about anything else, the odds of having a larger unit available less than 2 weeks from check-in is pretty slim.

That's really about it.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 11, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Regarding the changed availability with the varied TPU ranges... I do like seeing the much larger availability of 2BR units! Current Orlando DVC inventory: 20 2BR, 41 1BR and only 12 Studios. If that trend continues, I think we may see the Studio TPUs adjusted up and possibly the 1BR TPUs adjusted down a bit.


Two days later and there are 15 2BR, 41 1BR and 7 Studios.  Net change: -25% 2BR, no change in 1BR, -40% Studios.  That tells me that the Studios are too cheap and 1BRs are too expensive.

Interestingly, there are 2BR units currently available for all six Orlando DVC properties (excluding BLT, which doesn't show anything available right now).


----------



## rachel1998 (Jul 11, 2011)

Tell me something. Is the most TPU's 60? If so what resorts are that high? I own weeks during the summer on the California coast that aren't anywhere that number. If DVC is only 22 to 36 or so who owns these 60 TPU resorts? Just wondering.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 11, 2011)

rachel1998 said:


> Tell me something. Is the most TPU's 60? If so what resorts are that high? I own weeks during the summer on the California coast that aren't anywhere that number. If DVC is only 22 to 36 or so who owns these 60 TPU resorts? Just wondering.



Manhattan Club and i think i once saw a 4br week 52 at Bonnet Creek for 60...others have more experience in the RCI system then i do though


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 11, 2011)

I did a spreadsheet to calculate the value that DVC places on the various sizes. I used Magic Season for all comparisons on the theory that it is the most representative of demand (includes Spring break and Summer). The actual number of DVC points is in the first line, the percentage, using 3BR as 100% is the second line. 

This is how it calculates out:

Resort  	studio	1BR	2BR	3Br
AKV Jambo SV	139	272	372	767
	0.19	0.36	0.49	100
akv jambo std view	116	228	287	707
	0.17	0.3	0.41	100
Bay Lake Tower LV	153	296	384	1065
	0.15	0.28	0.36	       100
The interesting thing to me was to see the amount of premium that DVC places on the 3BR. In each of these, the 3BR is worth more than double the 2BR. Because 3BR are so rarely seen in RCI, I probably should have used the 2BR as my base line. 

Same figures using 2BR as the base line looks like this:

AKV Jambo SV	139	272	372	767
	0.38	0.74	1	2.07
akv jambo std view	116	228	287	707
	0.41	0.8	1	2.47
Bay Lake Tower LV	153	296	384	1065
	0.4	0.77	1	2.78

If the DVC relative value is correct, the RCI value is still significantly skewed to make the 2BRs less relative value compared to the DVC charts. 

Using BLT as the example the RCI points chart would look like this:

2BR  36 points	1BR  27.72 (28)  studio 14.40 (15) 

Which would bear out Michael’s contention that the studios are too cheap and the 1BRs are too expensive.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 11, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Which would bear out Michael’s contention that the studios are too cheap and the 1BRs are too expensive.
> 
> elaine



I don't know where my brain was, I think it took a coffee break while I was typing. 

Michael was making his calculations based on the demand (based on number of units reserved). 

My calculations were comparing RCI points to DVC points to see what the relative DVC value is. 

It appears that RCI is not using the DVC matrix at all, even now with the changes of TPUs based on size of unit.

elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 11, 2011)

DVC and RCI Weeks are at opposite extremes when it comes to the premium put on larger units.  With DVC, there is a huge variation in pricing (in DVC points) from the smaller units to the larger.  With RCI Weeks, there's normally very little difference.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 12, 2011)

Me personally, I used 22 TPU for a 2 Bedroom at Vistana the week before Easter, March 31st check-in (2nd busy week of the year), I would much rather be guaranteed a 2 BD @ Vistana (which we love and is close to the Park) then hope for a 2 BD at Disney @ 32 TPU for the same week.

I would also do the same for Bonnet Creek, Cypress Pointe, Grand Beach, Silver Lake, Orange Lake, Summer Bay, HGVC and even Orbit One (it has great location and rooms).  There are probably a couple I am missing as well.

22 TPU vs 32 TPU.  Have your reservation in hand instead of hoping. Seems like a no brainer to me.  Sure I have to pay for parking instead of free, but that is what 70 - 98 dollars (depending on how many days I visit the mouse 5 - 7.)  Still less than the 95 dollar fee.  Oh and I also miss out Disney transportation (slow, did that before was really wishing I had my car),  and the meal plan (where you have to gorge yourself to get your money's worth - no thanks, I'll book my own restaurants and eat where I want when I want.)

The only thing that would make me want to spend the extra 10 TPU is the Disney service and feeling. Maybe one day when I have some TPU to waste, and I am ok with waiting.  But with my kids in school I like to have something good locked in.

Anyway that is the way I see it


----------



## bnoble (Jul 12, 2011)

> 22 TPU vs 32 TPU


If we are talking 2BR, it is 22 vs. *36*.

And I think that's why this is a good thing.  Those for whom onsite is that important (or with that many excess/inexpensive TPUs) can use them this way.  Those who would rather not, won't.  There isn't a one-size-fits-all answer about which is the right one---and if RCI does their job properly, eventually the valuations will be such that demand will match supply.



> But with my kids in school I like to have something good locked in.


One other way to accomplish this---albeit a slightly more expensive way---is to play the "trade-up" game.  Book something you can live with, and get cancel protection (or book conventionally, with liberal cancelation policies).  If a more desirable exchange comes through, cancel the old and confirm the new.  Alternatively, in Orlando, you can often get away with playing the waiting game, and about 4-6 weeks prior to your trip opening up a broad ongoing search.  There are so many units here that someone is always canceling something, and it is often something surprisingly good.

I'm starting to find myself in an "excess" position, because the kids have more or less outgrown Disney, and would prefer to go to Universal/Sea World instead for the better ride lineup.  Now, more and more of our "family" trips to Orlando are non-Mouse...


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 12, 2011)

Whoops .. 36 (even worse).

bnoble - Does that theory work for school vacation weeks like the week before easter?

I think sometimes I am too cheap for that vacation protection.  That is a good idea, never thought of using it like that.  Do you have to cancel the first one to pick up the other?  Is there a chance while you are canceling you will lose the other one?

I can't do it this time because I am locked in but maybe for 2013.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2011)

> then hope for a 2 BD at Disney @ 32 TPU for the same week.



It's now 36 TPU for Disney, and it could go up for Spring Breaks, Summer and holidays.  We are mostly only seeing slow-season inventory right now.  I think it may be adjusted again.

Depends what your cost is per TPU.  Some of us have way too many, too.  When I consider my vacations have more than doubled for the same MF's, after the new system came into effect, and I need to use those points rather than lose them, I don't mind spending the extra points (TPU's) getting Disney.  

My favorite place to stay outside of DVC is a Marriott.  I have cut down significantly on our II deposits by giving away great traders that I thought I would keep forever.  This is how important DVC has become to me.  Rick feels somewhat the same way, apparently, because I had a Parc Soleil for 1/27 that I canceled in favor of booking Boardwalk Villas, and this was entirely Rick's decision.  

If the difference in cost is $110 in TPU's + $95 for DVC, I guess I am going to take DVC.  I just came to this conclusion over the past few days. We had the chance to go to a new Hilton, and we chose DVC instead.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry for the typo on the 36 points.

Yeah I guess to each their own. My wife (Judy) is super excited about Vistana since it has been like 7 years since we stayed there, and she loved it. So it all depends what you like.

I liked having extra TPU, I used them for a long weekend somewhere close by that is not many TPU, much cheaper than hotel nights.

So I guess it all depends. And I was thinking March 31st, 2012 would be to get at Disney.  Does anyone know how hard it is to get the week before Easter @ DVC?  I might try for it in 2013 - I am on the fence.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 12, 2011)

DavidnJudy said:


> I liked having extra TPU, I used them for a long weekend somewhere close by that is not many TPU, much cheaper than hotel nights.
> .



How do you do short stays with TPU's?


----------



## janej (Jul 12, 2011)

I think it is a good move too.  I hope they will do similar adjustment to all resorts.  I don't think they gave enough consideration to the size of the unit initially.  But it is a big factor at least in my mind.  We travel half of the time with just the 4 of us and other times with extended family.   For us, half of the time we have to have bigger size unit and other times I really need incentive (e.g., lower cost) to trade into a smaller unit.  It is only fair to pay less for a smaller unit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> How do you do short stays with TPU's?



If you only need four nights, and the TPU cost of a full week at a Hilton is only 10 (32 for DVC), then you choose the Hilton and waste a few nights.  That is how I would use TPU's for shorter stays.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 12, 2011)

> Does that theory work for school vacation weeks like the week before easter?


It is easy enough to find out.  After the 2BRs for that week are gone, enter an ongoing search for 2BRs and see what turns up.  I call this "going fishing."  I have done it for President's Week '10, though, and passed on several lesser resorts before settling on Vistana.



> Do you have to cancel the first one to pick up the other? Is there a chance while you are canceling you will lose the other one?


As long as you have a sufficient number of deposit lines, no.  You hold the new unit with an uncommitted deposit line.  Then, cancel the old unit, and apply that exchange fee credit when you confirm the held unit.



> If you only need four nights, and the TPU cost of a full week at a Hilton is only 10 (32 for DVC), then you choose the Hilton and waste a few nights.


I've done this for as few as three nights in a Northern Michigan ski resort.  Still cheaper than booking conventionally for e.g. MLK weekend.


----------



## DavidnJudy (Jul 12, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> If you only need four nights, and the TPU cost of a full week at a Hilton is only 10 (32 for DVC), then you choose the Hilton and waste a few nights.  That is how I would use TPU's for shorter stays.



Exactly. I used 7 TPU at Massanutten - Friday check in Summit 2 Bedroom President's Day weekend.  So I can stay Friday night, Saturday night, Sunday night and possibly Monday Night (we might come home Monday).  I will give up Tues - Thursday night (3 nights).  At 199 exchange fee it is cheaper than renting.  Mountainside was 515 dollars for 3 nights through reservetravel.com (about 155 a night) that was the cheapest I could find (also a 2 BD at massanutten.)  I figured 199 was cheaper than 515.  Especially for President's Day weekend at a ski resort.

I wouldn't have had those 7 TPU had a I booked Disney.  I only had 32 TPU to start with.

So for me it was either wait and hope for a Disney 1 BD to be 32 TPU the week before Easter and be available.

OR a nice 2 Bedroom where my kids get beds (instead of a sofa bed for a week) and Vistana has world class pools and activities.  PLUS I get to use my other points to save me 315 dollars at Massanutten. Win Win for me.

But I can see how some people have to have Disney, which works for them    I do agree the bump up in points to get Disney will make more available - which the have to have Disney crowd will love.


----------

